# Low Iron & Homebirth?



## zilla

I was planning a home birth and almost lost out due to GBS but the most recent test I had came back negative. 
However I found out today that my iron levels are 8.1; which is going to make it difficult for me to persuade my MW to agree to home birth. She told me that I seriously need to improve my iron levels in order for a home birth to be an option. 
I'm vegetarian and was anaemic in a previous pregnancy, I'm trying to get my levels up but really struggling. She's even suggested iron IV infusion if the levels haven't picked up in a week or so. 
Had bloods taken today for B12 testing and for Folate tests - which could give an explanation as to why I'm so anaemic. 

Has anyone been in the same situation? I really want a home birth but it just feels like every time I overcome one hurdle, another one is put in the way!


----------



## Hoping4Four

My iron levels were low at the start of my pregnancy but I managed to get them up by my repeat blood tests at 28 weeks by having a sachet of Spatone iron water in a glass of orange juice every morning. You can take 2 a day, so it probably would have worked even better if I'd done that. It's great stuff and I have no side effects from it.

I too was worried about it affecting my chances of having a home birth. I've done a lot of research and they can't stop you from giving birth at home even with low iron, but it can complicate things if you hemorrhage afterwards. I never hemorrhaged with my other kids so I'm not too worried, and even if the Spatone hadn't worked I probably would have pushed for a home birth anyway!

Best of luck, I hope you're able to get your levels up a bit :flower:


----------



## Feronia

Did she give you options for increasing your iron? I'm vegan so I have experience using plant-based options to increase iron.
I hemorrhaged after my first home birth, and Floradix really helped get my iron levels back up quickly. 

I would start eating more iron-rich foods (soybeans, quinoa, blackstrap molassas, beans, spinach, and lentils are good -- or just go out and buy a Tofurkey roast, there's sooo much iron in it)! And pair them with foods rich in vitamin-C. I'd do that at the same time as something like Floradix. Nettle tea is also really good as it has a lot of iron and vitamin c! 

Best of luck, and it's true that she can't stop you from having a home birth!


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Again I'd recommend spat one. I took 2 a day in fresh orange juice. You can buy the sachets from boots, it's just iron rich spring water. But I got back up to "acceptable" levels in a week and my midwife was very impressed. I've also previously been anaemic. 
Good luck with getting back to box ticking levels :thumbup:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I was about to post about this. I have a repeat blood test in 2 weeks to see where I'm at. My midwife said they like it above 10.5 but if it's below it's my choice as to what I do. I hope you levels go up. When will they check your bloods again?

Xx


----------



## zilla

Hoping4Four said:


> My iron levels were low at the start of my pregnancy but I managed to get them up by my repeat blood tests at 28 weeks by having a sachet of Spatone iron water in a glass of orange juice every morning. You can take 2 a day, so it probably would have worked even better if I'd done that. It's great stuff and I have no side effects from it.
> 
> I too was worried about it affecting my chances of having a home birth. I've done a lot of research and they can't stop you from giving birth at home even with low iron, but it can complicate things if you hemorrhage afterwards. I never hemorrhaged with my other kids so I'm not too worried, and even if the Spatone hadn't worked I probably would have pushed for a home birth anyway!
> 
> Best of luck, I hope you're able to get your levels up a bit :flower:

I've tried spatone and I'd need to (apparently) drink 10 sachets a day to equal the strength of the tablets that they're offering me :(
It does taste a lot better and I don't have side effects when I'm taking it though, so I'm going to stick with it combined with other stuff and hopefully get my levels up.



Mummy2Corban said:


> I was about to post about this. I have a repeat blood test in 2 weeks to see where I'm at. My midwife said they like it above 10.5 but if it's below it's my choice as to what I do. I hope you levels go up. When will they check your bloods again?
> 
> Xx

I had a consultant appointment yesterday where they said it would not be advisable to have a home birth, have now tried 2 types of iron tablets and both make me sick and lose my appetite. As my levels are getting so low now, they're sending me in to the fetal health unit tomorrow for an iron infusion. I'm just hoping that doesn't give me side effects too! 
I'm guessing they'll check my levels again in another couple of weeks, maybe then I can persuade them that I can have a home birth! 
What are your levels at the moment? 
To be honest, mine were 10 at booking at 7 weeks pregnant. So I've always had low iron levels (due to being vegetarian, probably) so I'd find it impossible to get back up to that sort of level without any help.


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I'm meant to have a blood test this Monday to find out my current levels I'm hoping the midwife struck doesn't effect that as I wanna know if it can go ahead. I'm so with you on the sickness. More than one tablet and I'm throwing up everywhere. Hope this infusion doesn't affect you too much lovely and brings your levels up enough. Thinking of you. Let me know how it goes xxx


----------



## 2ndtimeAbz

Spatone has a much lower level of iron but is much easier for the body to absorb, there is some proper numbers research online. I'd recommend checking it out :)


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> I'm meant to have a blood test this Monday to find out my current levels I'm hoping the midwife struck doesn't effect that as I wanna know if it can go ahead. I'm so with you on the sickness. More than one tablet and I'm throwing up everywhere. Hope this infusion doesn't affect you too much lovely and brings your levels up enough. Thinking of you. Let me know how it goes xxx

Had the iron infusion, the actual needle part wasn't great but after 15 mins of iron by IV, I feel like a totally different person already. I don't even feel sick or any side effects, which is what I was expecting! If they offer one to you to boost your levels then I'd definitely recommend to go for it. 
Hope your tests go OK on Monday, I don't think the strike should affect them too much as I know they're having stand in staff etc and having to strike in shifts or something. xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Oh I'm so pleased for you! So good to hear you feel better. Will they take your bloods soon to hear how your doing? I think my appointment will be fine Monday. I may call just before to double check. Xx


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> Oh I'm so pleased for you! So good to hear you feel better. Will they take your bloods soon to hear how your doing? I think my appointment will be fine Monday. I may call just before to double check. Xx

Thank you :) I actually feel like a different person already. 
I think they'll follow up in 2 weeks and see if another infusion is needed. 
I hope all goes well at your appointment! x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Thanks Hun. Have my appointment at 4 so I'll have a good chat to my midwife then hopefully get results mid week!

How are you feeling?

Xxx


----------



## zilla

How did your appointment go? Hope your results go ok :)! 
I'm good thanks, today was the first time I've had toddler free time and actually had energy to make the most of it, so treated myself to a haircut/manicure and feeling so much better now. 
Have an appointment for a growth scan on Friday though, as fundal height has stayed the same for 4 weeks. Not sure if this is anything to do with the anaemia and being ill. 
How are you? :flower:


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Appointment went well. All is well! Just gotta wait on my blood results to see if I can book my homebirth visit or just go for a normal 38 week app and go midwife led. I'm hoping results will be in by Wednesday. Glad to hear you've felt better and got some time to yourself! Sometimes it's very much needed. I've read that anemia can cause a lower birth weight? Hopefully all is well and baby is just tucked away. Think it's always best to get these things checked. I'll update as soon as I get my results! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Mummy2Corban

So I had screaming babies at the point the receptionist gave me the results but I heard my levels are 9.9 but I've low ferritin? And need to see the dr? Gonna call my midwife later when Corban is at playgroup and indie asleep! Not looking good for homebirth. Boo hoo xxx


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> So I had screaming babies at the point the receptionist gave me the results but I heard my levels are 9.9 but I've low ferritin? And need to see the dr? Gonna call my midwife later when Corban is at playgroup and indie asleep! Not looking good for homebirth. Boo hoo xxx

Hello! 
Oh no! I think ferritin is the stuff that helps you process the iron, or absorb it or something - so maybe they can get that sorted out and you won't have as much of a problem with the anaemia. 
That sucks though, about the home birth bit! I love the name Indie btw, I really wanted it for my LO but it doesn't really fit with our surname. 
I'd definitely recommend an iron infusion though if they suggest one, although if it's the ferritin it sounds like the iron isn't the real issue?

Got an appointment at the hospital today, just a follow up from Friday. It's weird though, where they put the cannula in my arm, the first time it hurt SO much and they had to take it out and do it again, where they put it in the first time, if i touch the mark I get a shooting/electric current going down my hand and my hand is also half numb so maybe they hit a nerve when they did it?
Got my scan on Friday for growth so hopefully all is OK.
Feeling a lot more energetic this week - although is it normal to feel this hot? I can't remember feeling this hot with my son. I wake up sweating in the middle of the night and during the day everyone in my house is in jeans/sweater and I'm just in a vest and bottoms and I'm still too hot :/ x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

That's strange!? Maybe they hit a nerve? I guess you could ask them today if it's all ok. Fingers crossed your scan goes ok. Is it because of the anemia or just routine? To be honest I've been feeling freezing! Numb hands and blue feet! Hehe! I know you can get hotter!!! Maybe another question to ask today!

Xxz


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> That's strange!? Maybe they hit a nerve? I guess you could ask them today if it's all ok. Fingers crossed your scan goes ok. Is it because of the anemia or just routine? To be honest I've been feeling freezing! Numb hands and blue feet! Hehe! I know you can get hotter!!! Maybe another question to ask today!
> 
> Xxz

Apparently it's just carpal tunnel in my hand which can be set off by injections etc. 
Scan is tomorrow afternoon, they're doing one because she hasn't grown in weeks - at 28 weeks she was measuring 30, at 30 she was measuring 30 and at 33 weeks she's still measuring 30! I'm guessing positioning/diff midwife etc may have a lot to do with it but I think they're going with a scan to be on the safe side as my anaemia may have caused her growth to slow down. hmm x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

I see. Hopefully she's just been in a funny position but it's best to get it checked. Be nice to see her again!!! Let us know what they say. Still not heard from my midwife. I think soon I'll pack a hospital bag and go with that so I can get some focus on a hospital birth. Xx


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> I see. Hopefully she's just been in a funny position but it's best to get it checked. Be nice to see her again!!! Let us know what they say. Still not heard from my midwife. I think soon I'll pack a hospital bag and go with that so I can get some focus on a hospital birth. Xx

I know, I'm going to ask them to double check she's actually a pink bump before I start eBaying DS's old clothes, just to be on the safe side!
That's a shame, I'm sorry your home birth isn't looking likely. Just keep bothering them! That's what I think I'm going to do. As long as the scan goes OK tomorrow, I've then got MW on the 27th at 34 weeks and I'm not meant to have consultant until 36 weeks which is when they were going to repeat the GBS swab (leaves it a little late for results if I want to hire a birth pool though) so I'm going to ask them to do my bloods at my 36 week appointment and do the GBS swab at 36 weeks too. 

When I had DS in hospital I hated it - I would have had to have hospital delivery in any case even though we decided it would be best for our first - as there was meconium when my waters broke, I couldn't fault the MWs or nurses in any way but I just wanted to get home! We ended up having to stay overnight even though he was born at 6am, because he wasn't feeding and because of the meconium. I tried BFing but had no supply, nothing whatsoever (which I think is down to PCOS which wasn't diagnosed until 6 months later) and LO screamed all night. It was horrible being on a crowded maternity ward full of other ladies and their babies and feeling terrible because he wouldn't stop crying! 
This time, I want to give birth and have a bath at home, get into my PJS under a duvet on the sofa and get OH to make me a bowl of soup :haha: Guess I can dream eh!x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

My friend was told she was team pink at her 20 week scan. She had to go back at 34 weeks to check her placenta had moved up only to find her pink bump turned blue! Oops! At least she found out before birth.

The thought of birthing at home, getting into my bath and bed is what I want. Gonna try my midwife again tomorrow. Part of me has a nagging about pph though. I had a molar pregnancy and heamorraged bad so I think that where my worry comes from. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!! There's nothing like your own home is there. I so hope it works out for you!

Xxx


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> My friend was told she was team pink at her 20 week scan. She had to go back at 34 weeks to check her placenta had moved up only to find her pink bump turned blue! Oops! At least she found out before birth.
> 
> The thought of birthing at home, getting into my bath and bed is what I want. Gonna try my midwife again tomorrow. Part of me has a nagging about pph though. I had a molar pregnancy and heamorraged bad so I think that where my worry comes from. Ahhhhhhh!!!!!! There's nothing like your own home is there. I so hope it works out for you!
> 
> Xxx

omgosh I'd freak out haha! 

How far away from a hospital are you? We're about a 15 minute drive. 
Thank you, and you too!! 

PS. I can see you're from Norfolk, I'm so jealous! I used to go on holiday there with my Nanna every year :)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Yeah we are about a 15 minute drive too so not far. Were did you stay in Norfolk? Xx


----------



## zilla

Wells  so pretty there, we've been Cornwall on hop for the past 3 years as a family but think we might go Norfolk next year if we can afford a holiday at all!


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Some of Norfolk is very pretty! 

So Saturday I received a letter from my drs saying I need another blood test and once results are through I need to book to see the dr? I only had my bloods taken Monday so I'm confused why I need another test?! Argh! Soon I'm going hand the towel in a day I'll go to hospital.... Feel so uncertain about everything that it's driving me a bit crazy! Yuk!

Xxx


----------



## zilla

Mummy2Corban said:


> Some of Norfolk is very pretty!
> 
> So Saturday I received a letter from my drs saying I need another blood test and once results are through I need to book to see the dr? I only had my bloods taken Monday so I'm confused why I need another test?! Argh! Soon I'm going hand the towel in a day I'll go to hospital.... Feel so uncertain about everything that it's driving me a bit crazy! Yuk!
> 
> Xxx

Did you speak to your Dr? Have you had ferrin levels done as that can be something that's related to anaemia? 
Bless you! x


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Not yet. I'm booking in for repeat bloods tomorrow and gotta call Thursday to hopefully see the dr then. Ahhhh! Xx


----------



## zilla

Any update? :) 
MW wanted me to wait till consultant appt at almost 37 weeks before having the GBS swab but I asked her to do it today, along with repeat bloods. 
Should have both results by Wednesday ...
Got my home visit booked for next Monday! :happydance:
(as long as results come back ok)


----------



## Mummy2Corban

Ah that's awesome news you have your homebirth visit booked. I've packed my hospital bag.... Not over the moon about it but the whole bleeding thing has worries me. Hb 9.9 and ferritin 11. Yuk! Now I'm just waiting for this munchkin to show..... Hope I'm in and out of hospital as swiftly as I was with indigo!

Xxx


----------



## zilla

Good luck hope all goes well! xxxxx


----------



## Anjali

I'm a veg too and my iron levels are on the lower level (normal for a veg, not a bad thing). One thing I did when I got pregnant is got on a really good supplement that helps my body produce more iron and build iron stores. This has kept my iron on good levels. The supplement is excellent, the company is super clean and there are no fillers. I've been taking it my whole pregnancy and will continue to do so after birth to keep postpartum away. I don't mind sharing the brand if anyone is interested!


----------

